# Beimo



## yipman_sifu (Jan 29, 2006)

Beimo was always related to Wing Chun during the 50's and 60's, and we all know about Master Wong Sheung Leung who won all of the contests that he had in there. What was really amazing about these fights was that it did not have any protection factors and no refree, I mean someone might get hurt or killed in such contests, because it was on rooftops and away from police all the time.

Here is a short movie about these contests.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9122215226285714945&q=beimo

This is an actual Beimo fight where it is said that Bruce Lee is fighting, but is seems that Bruce Lee was not in this fight.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1329409190543079831&q=bruce+lee


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jan 29, 2006)

WSL although being known as the "King of the fighters" was certainly not the only YM Wing Chun practicioner to participate. There seems to be some misunderstanding wether through prhaps marketing or whatever that the dynamic trio was composed of WSL, William Cheung, and Bruce Lee who where the fighting force, this is erronous. A number of Sigungs students including my own Sifu participated in Beimo, as confirmed to me by another student of WSL's personally. Although there where no rules in Beimo "skill Test" as such there still remained an unwritten code between all of the schools of martial arts that they would not go as far as to kill anyone else. The Beimo should not be confused with the many street fights that occoured on the streets of Hong Kong. I remember speaking with Sifu once about humility etc, he said to me that all of YM's students where arrogent, simply because they could not be beaten. Although I believe that Sigung still had a hand in deciding which student would fight against a particular opponant.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 29, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> WSL although being known as the "King of the fighters" was certainly not the only YM Wing Chun practicioner to participate. There seems to be some misunderstanding wether through prhaps marketing or whatever that the dynamic trio was composed of WSL, William Cheung, and Bruce Lee who where the fighting force, this is erronous. A number of Sigungs students including my own Sifu participated in Beimo, as confirmed to me by another student of WSL's personally. Although there where no rules in Beimo "skill Test" as such there still remained an unwritten code between all of the schools of martial arts that they would not go as far as to kill anyone else. The Beimo should not be confused with the many street fights that occoured on the streets of Hong Kong. I remember speaking with Sifu once about humility etc, he said to me that all of YM's students where arrogent, simply because they could not be beaten. Although I believe that Sigung still had a hand in deciding which student would fight against a particular opponant.


 
don't you mean hawkins cheung?


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jan 29, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> don't you mean hawkins cheung?



No William Cheung, Hawkins Chueng learnt later than these ones, (not in the same time period)


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 30, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> No William Cheung, Hawkins Chueng learnt later than these ones, (not in the same time period)


 
"Sifu Hawkins Cheung is widely known in the martial arts world for testing and proving his practical Wing Chun skills "on the streets" in Hong Kong, alongside *Bruce Lee and Wong Shun-Leung* in the 1950's. "  - taken from hawkins cheungs website.

I know william started a little earlier than hawkins, by 2 years but i know that hawkins cheung, wsl and b.lee are often mentioned together when refering to beimo thats why i thought you meant hawkins cheung.  I very rarely hear storys of beimo involving william cheung, bruce and wsl so forgive me for thinking you were mistken in your post.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 30, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> WSL although being known as the "King of the fighters" was certainly not the only YM Wing Chun practicioner to participate. There seems to be some misunderstanding wether through prhaps marketing or whatever that the dynamic trio was composed of WSL, William Cheung, and Bruce Lee who where the fighting force, this is erronous. A number of Sigungs students including my own Sifu participated in Beimo, as confirmed to me by another student of WSL's personally. Although there where no rules in Beimo "skill Test" as such there still remained an unwritten code between all of the schools of martial arts that they would not go as far as to kill anyone else. The Beimo should not be confused with the many street fights that occoured on the streets of Hong Kong. I remember speaking with Sifu once about humility etc, he said to me that all of YM's students where arrogent, simply because they could not be beaten. Although I believe that Sigung still had a hand in deciding which student would fight against a particular opponant.


 
What I knew about bruce Lee, that he always fought under master Wong Sheung Leung guidance in Beimos. Regarding William Cheung, it is my first time to know that he participated Beimos, well William is always different from other Wing Chun students of Yipman, he is a guy that loves to state his achievements and victories, and always saying that he trained Bruce Lee. I think that master WSL taught Lee Wing Chun, and that William only introduced Lee to the system, because he left later to Australia. To be honest, William thaught that his system of Wing Chun was always the best because he had many experiences, but where was such an experience when he was in a ground fight with a young guy called Emin Boztepe at that time?.Did this proved that William is the best as he says?, personally I think that Grandmaster Leung Ting's Wing Tsun proved to be much more effective and dynamic.
I think that master WSL will always be the best student of Yipman in all of the aspects. I mean he always trained hard and never said he is, he fought hundreds of fights in Beimos between the age 18 to 32 and never lost, we know that he ended most of the fights he had in the first seconds to his favour, he always gave cridet to Bruce Lee as a great martial artist not mentioning that he was the main reason for the legend progress, and finally, he stayed with Yipman and respected all his friends and other Wing Chun branches.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Feb 1, 2006)

Regarding Hawkins Cheung, he is tough, experienced, and holds a third degree black belt in Goju-Ryu Karate. Hawkins may participated in beimos, but again master Wong will always be the first man to be remembered when the name Beimo comes to our mind.


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 1, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Regarding Hawkins Cheung, he is tough, experienced, and holds a third degree black belt in Goju-Ryu Karate. Hawkins may participated in beimos, but again master Wong will always be the first man to be remembered when the name Beimo comes to our mind.


 
Thats true.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Feb 2, 2006)

here are some of the pics about Wong and friends in Beimos.

http://www.vechtsportschoolhoofddorp.nl/Fotos%20Wang%20Kiu.htmhttp://images.google.com/imgres?img...g+shun-leung&start=60&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


----------

